# Show us your Wardrobe: What's your style?



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

How do you organise your wardrobe? is it in colour orders? clothing type? do you have drawers, or shelves, or is your space dominated by hanging space?

and if you could have anything you wanted, what would you have? I've always wanted a walk in:












A girl can dream, right?!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 3, 2009)

This is a cool thread!





My dream wardrobe is the first picture. I am a bit old fashioned I think. I like the wooden floors and coloured walls, and it's simply straight along both walls to the bathroom - exactly how I would want it! With hanging space, draws and shelves... although if I had money to have a house with a walk in wardrobe like this, I'd probably need it to bigger so I could buy more shoes!!!! I love shoes!





The second picture is what my wardrobe really looks like. I have shoes on shoe racks and because that is full, I also have shoes behind it. I have a stool which I often use to get blankets from the far top wardrobe that isn't seen in the picture and I have suit case next to that with bags hanging, but you can't really see that. My wardrobe has mostly coats, jackets, and a lots and lots of blouses. I don't have a hanger for skirts, so I have them in my draws (only four skirts as I am more a jeans girl) and I have three dresses (one summer dress, one casual/formal dress, and one I wore to a school ball years ago) pushed to the far side of the wardrobe so you can't see them lol



At the top there is a shelf which just has boxes, books, and music books.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting R! I really love walk-in robes, but I did a house inspection once, before we bought our current house, and walk THROUGH to get to the bathroom means you have to be super neat, otherwise you cant get in and out easily. Knowing my messy personality, I'd rather have it as a room off to one side, but I love the wooden floorboards, and the chair is of course a great idea!


----------



## Roxie (Jun 3, 2009)

lol I'm not messy in the slightest! I am always cleaning and getting rid of things, I like things to be organised and would only leave things messy for a couple of days before cleaning it up. I usually dump a pile of folded clothes on my chair or spare bed and put them away properly at the end of the day before going to bed.



Althought, I admit, my worst habit is not closing draws. I always leave them open and end up bruising myself when I walk past.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG...I wish! lol!

I don't even have a walk-in closet. I got rid of half my clothes, just so that they could fit in my closet, and they still don't!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, Shaundra - there is your problem. Don't get rid of your clothes, change your WARDROBE


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 3, 2009)

That is really nice Rosie! That's exactly what my dream closet would look like. Right now I'm just lucky to have enough space for my crap.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 3, 2009)

sigh. I officially have 2 wardrobes (neither of the ones pictured, grumble!) and I still don't have enough space.

One day my 'Mr Big' will buy me the most beautiful wardrobe in the world...


----------



## Lucy (Jun 3, 2009)

i love carries wardrobe!! right now i have a tiny one like this:






from when i was a child. it hardly fits any of my stuff in it and things get all creased up



i want one like carries!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't laugh, but when recently i was bored, like really,* really* bored and my brain was on strike. So i was watching princess diaries 2 (i said i was bored !) and the grandmother/queen offered her the best and probably biggest walk in closet, well it's not even a walk in at this point, it's more how to find the walk out lol. I was so jealous !

My closet although large is messy (which is why my remaining self esteem refuses to upload a pic



), i don't know why i feel the need to keep a tank top that's worn, lost shape and color and i know i will never wear again. Unless, you know, for DIY activities or gardening, surely something i practise a lot daily


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2009)

Ha I'm the same way Aude. I'm such a pack rat. I know it'll be cheaper to keep that stretched out tank top from when I was pregnant just in case I get pregnant again so I won't stretch out any new ones lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 6, 2009)

lol, Aude the princess diaries closet was my OTHER fantasy closet!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2009)

i have the worlds smallest closset, made even smaller by the fact that there is a heating vent taking up half the space (no joke it is llike half the width of a normal door and it is just a reach in closet, and there is this anoying wood divide in the middle.

any way my shoes are on a shoe thingy on the back of the door, and the boots go on the floor, as far as clothes tops and dresses on one side, bottoms are on the other and they are sorted by color. and if it is something that i can semi easily fold it gets folded rather than put in the closet.


----------

